# Charcoal for Springtails?



## FwoGiZ

Ok I REALLLLY can't find any charcoal at this time of the year, other than small bricks for BBQ... is that fine or do I really need big pieces of wood charcoal?
else, is there any other alternatives? I badly need some


----------



## jon

Don't use the BBQ stuff. Find horticultural charcoal. Most garden centers or commercial greenhouses should have it. If not, contact an orchid greenhouse; they will have what you need. Here are a couple of links to orchid vendors. No idea if any are near you...

Orchidmall Canada

Canadian Orchid Congress - Quebec vendors


----------



## revolution

josh's frogs has it.

Josh's Frogs - 2 lbs of 1/2" charcoal - springtails


----------



## Spud

No charcoal for me; I just use a Tupperware container filled with moist substrate. I add a couple decaying leaves on top along with some mushrooms and the culture booms with springtails. To get them out, either pour out some of the springtail infested substrate into the tank (and replace used substrate with more) or just pick up the leaves/mushrooms from the top of the substrate and blow and tap the springs off the leaves/shrooms into your viv (Put leaves/mushrooms back into culture when they are all off). I use the blow/tap method and it seems to work fine – my culture has been producing heavily for months.


----------



## frogfreak

Canadian Tire has just started to bring it in.

Try, Royal Oak natural charcoal. Not BBQ Briquettes.

Good luck.


----------



## Philsuma

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/45547-huge-charcoal-springs.html


----------



## JWerner

For a long time I use to make my own. I would but5/4" cedar down to 6" pieces and burn it. Then I'd pick it up with tongs and douse the flames with water. Finally, I'd place it into my springtail container and start my culture. My springtails reproduced the best using that method, however, they never reached the girth compared to iother methods used. Some day I will combine the two....


----------



## FwoGiZ

frogfreak said:


> Canadian Tire has just started to bring it in.
> 
> Try, Royal Oak natural charcoal. Not BBQ Briquettes.
> 
> Good luck.


yeah i just noticed that today! i bought the natural wood charcoals that comes from mexico ;P dont remember the name, a 3kg bag for 8$


----------



## frogfreak

FwoGiZ said:


> yeah i just noticed that today! i bought the natural wood charcoals that comes from mexico ;P dont remember the name, a 3kg bag for 8$


Looks like you're in business then.

Best of luck.


----------

